# Editing the title of my post



## mauitraveler (Nov 22, 2016)

I tried to follow the directions for editing the title of my post, but I couldn't find an icon in the lower left corner of my post to go advanced.  What am I missing?  Thanks!  I'm still adjusting to the new features...


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2016)

at the top right of the post (assuming its the first one in the thread) will be a "thread tools" drop down that has an option for "edit posts" which lets you edit the title.


----------



## mauitraveler (Nov 22, 2016)

Brian,
Thank you!  It worked!  CJ


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2016)

you are most welcome!  just need an avatar now =)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 22, 2016)

The instructions you read haven't been converted to XF yet.


----------



## mauitraveler (Nov 23, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> The instructions you read haven't been converted to XF yet.


Thanks, dioxide45.  I'm glad it wasn't just my "computer illiteracy"!  I still had a lot to learn about the ins and outs of the old format, and now I have to learn even more!!  CJ


----------

